# Walnut Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a walnut bowl that I also did last week. Same process as the other bowls I do. Rough to 3/4" thick, DNA, dry and finish turn. This also has General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal plus Beall buffed with carnuba wax. It is 71/2" across and 3" high. Sanded to 600 grit. General Finishes is a excellent finish and is food safe if they want to use the bowl for food.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, I love those walnut bowls with the sap wood mixed in. That's a beaut Bernie!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry Bernie. I like the Mulberry better. But the Walnut is beautiful too.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

A top job as usual Bernie! Did you get that finish straight off the tools?


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Well done, beautiful job and love the finish. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> A top job as usual Bernie! Did you get that finish straight off the tools?


Pretty close I start sanding most times at 240 or 320 then 400 then 600. I practice what Bill Grumbine taught me, the vertical shear scrape with a 5/8" or 1/2" bowl gouge. The wood comes off like super fine Angel hair and leaves the surface as smooth as a baby's bottom. Inside the bowl I use a Hunters Tool. It leaves a extremely smooth surface and really doesn't need sanding but I touch it up anyway.


Thanks for all the kind comments. These two bowls were a lot of fun.


----------

